# J Browning Wearing Stump Branch Logging Suspenders?



## UrbanLogger (Apr 27, 2009)

Am I carzy or as J. Browning wearing Stump Branch Logging Suspenders durring tonights show? Whats up with that...?


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 27, 2009)

showing support?


----------



## capetrees (Apr 27, 2009)

+1

A bit strange but not uncommon for guys around here to wear other guys company logos on the job on a t shirt or hat.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 27, 2009)

maybe he just needed somethin' to hold his pants up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 27, 2009)

i have a pair tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 26, 2009)

wt:censored: thats not logger pants more like m Jackson's:jawdrop: crap tom trees


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jun 27, 2009)

I have stump branch suspenders and wear them all the time!


----------

